# Daiwa ballistic



## Chipb77 (Jul 10, 2021)

Daiwa ballistic heaver. It’s the heaviest version model# in pics. Been used less than a year but does have some cosmetic damage on the butt section from use in sand spike. $350. Please feel free to shoot me a text or call 9105241110 If interested.


----------

